# a mobile kitchen



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

guy calls yesterday wants me to come and look, and give a price on a mobile kitchen for a van. Box Van, he has a cabinet that is 60 inches wide X 40 inches depth. Says health Dept says he needs 4 sinks (bar ?) H/W tank or heater, a tank (holding I assume) then of course some type of pump. Anyone ever seen or plumbed a set up like this. I don't know if I am going to fool with it or not. Going by supply house tomorrow see whats going on, or what all is involved. Sounds like more trouble than worth.
Any opinions?
Thanks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You probably want to look for RV suppliers as far as the water supply and water heating as well as a holding tank for the waste...

You don't have to reinvent the wheel there.

http://tinyurl.com/2bdpson


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Are you piping a roach coach?


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Are you piping a roach coach?


The guy has a small restaurant he does the Philly sandwiches, says he wants to take them on the road, probably for the Bama games, around Tuscaloosa, Al.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Philly sammiches in Bama, now thats an idea............


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> Philly sammiches in Bama, now thats an idea............


Sure beats Possum and Grits! :laughing:


----------

